# Pytanie do rocznych studentów

## Poe

Witam. Mam pytanie do osób, które w zeszłym roku rozpoczynały studia. Chodzi mi o niezrozumiały dla mnie system rekrutacji. To znaczy nie chodzi o rejestrację internetową itp  :Wink:  ale o terminy składania oryginałów po ogłoszeniu list przyjętych. System ten jest dla mnie potwornie nieujednolicony, przez co można dużo IMHO zawalić. Chodzi mi o to, że na uczelni A ogłoszenie pierwszej listy jest np. 11.07. osoby z tej listy muszą składać papiery w dniach od 14 do 18.07, jednak uczelnia B ma pierwszą listę dopiero 20.07 i na niej bardziej mi zależy. I teraz mam sytuację, kiedy to dostaję się na uczelnię A w pierwszym terminie, więc muszę złożyć papiery między 14 a 18, ale jednak na B mi bardziej zależy, więc nie ślę doumentów. Jednak na B nie dostaję się. I co, takim sposobem odcinam sobie drogę na studia?

----------

## wodzik

zawsze mozesz zabrac papiery z uczelni. przynajmniej powinienes moc. ja mam teraz ciekawsza zagwostke. przy skladaniu papierow na 2 kierunek pani z dziekanatu powiedziala, ze jak sie dostane musze dostarczyc oryginaly. z swiadectwem maturalnym nie ma problemu bo dawali tego 2 sztuki, ale nie mam pojecia jak zalatwic sobie 2 swiadectwo z LO. a tak na marginesie gdzie skladasz papiery?

----------

## n0rbi666

wodzik - jak ja składałem papiery na 2 kierunek, niby też trzeba było oryginał świadectwa itp itd - ale okazało się, że wystarczy zaznaczyć, że jest to drugi kireunek - i wystarczył odpis świadectwa maturalnego  :Smile: 

Poe - najlepiej chyba byłoby, gdybyś zadzwonił na uczelnię A i się dowiedział, czy w razie czego możesz zabrać papiery  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

wlasnie wysłałem maila na uczelnie A  :Wink: 

gdzie składam?

Uniwersytet Wrocławski. Najbardziej chciałbym się tu dostać, ale co ztego będzie... zobaczymy

Uniwersytet Marii Curie-Skłodowskiej w Lublinie

KUL w Lublinie

ostatecznie Olsztyn na UWM  :Wink: 

tak, rozrzut spory, ale są ku temu powody.

----------

## znal

Ja 2 lata temu rekrutowałem się na PWr, na 2 kierunki na 2 różnych wydziałach. Nie trzeba było składać oryginalnych dokumentów od razu, a dopiero przed 2 ew. 3 naborem.

Wyglądało to tak, że najpierw poszedłem do dziekanatu tego 2 (mniej interesującego) i tam złożyłem kopie (ksera) dokumentów, posiadałem też oryginały do wglądu. Potwierdzili mi zgodność z oryginałami, kopie zostawiłem, a oryginały zaniosłem do dziekanatu 1 kierunku.

Dostałem się akurat na to co chciałem (tam już były oryginały), więc właściwie już nic nie musiałem załatwiać z papierami poza zabraniem kopii z 2 dziekanatu (zamierzałem studiować tylko 1).

Jeśli bym się nie dostał na 1 kierunek, a dostał się na 2 to musiałbym przenieść po prostu oryginały.

----------

## Poe

no ja mam o tyle problem, że składam na różne uczelnie dość rozrzucone po Polsce, także zbytnio nie mogę wędrować między dziekanatami, tylko będe słał kurierem.

----------

## znal

Aha, no to myślę, że notarialne odpisy powinny dać radę, zadzwoń do dziekanatów i się spytaj co zrobić w takim przypadku.

----------

## largo3

@Poe: Jak Lublin to może Politechnika? Fajnie byłoby mieć znajomego z Forum na roku.  :Smile: 

BTW: Informatyka?

----------

## radziel

 *znal wrote:*   

> Aha, no to myślę, że notarialne odpisy powinny dać radę[...]

 

Dokładnie.

Tylko zastanawiam się.... czy przypadkiem OKE nie daje nam od razu dwóch odpisów? 

Nie dam głowy uciąć, ale gdzieś słyszałem że podobno tak jest  :Wink: 

Ktoś wybiera się na Politechnikę Warszawską, wydział Mechatroniki?  :Wink: 

EDIT: przy okazji - czy mógłby mi ktoś powiedzieć jak wygląda sprawa z zaświadczeniami od lekarzy medycyny pracy o braku przeciwwskazań zdrowotnych? Na Politechnice Warszawskiej dają skierowania na badania,  a jak wygląda sprawa na Politechnice Gdańskiej? Sam muszę to załatwiać, czy też mogę liczyć na skierowanie dopiero po tym jak mnie przyjmą?

----------

## mentorsct

Ja zdawałem w 2005 roku nową mature. Dostaje sie 1 świadectwo dojrzałości ze szkoły i 2 z OKE ze zdawanymi przedmiotami i wynikami. A na uczelni składa sie świadectwo dojrzałości (ukończenia liceum) i te z OKE.

PS. Z zaświadczeniami od lekarza to jest tak ze idzie i mówisz w czym sprawa. Ze jesteś tegorocznym maturzystą i jest ci potrzebne zaświadczenie bo jest wymagane na studia. Lekarz Cie zbada (lub nie, tak jak mnie bo jak mu powiedzialem ze ide do Wyższej Szkoły Oficerskiej Sił Powietrznych w Dęblinie to odpuścił badanie) da ci stempel i to wszystko. Te badania to nie wiem tak naprawdę po co są robione.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## Dagger

 *Poe wrote:*   

> wlasnie wysłałem maila na uczelnie A 
> 
> gdzie składam?
> 
> Uniwersytet Wrocławski. Najbardziej chciałbym się tu dostać, ale co ztego będzie... zobaczymy
> ...

 

Gratuluje wybory, chociaz na KUL to nie poszedlbym nawet jak by mi placili  :Smile: 

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jak Lublin to może Politechnika?
> 
> 

 

Powodzenia  :Smile:  zobaczymy co powiesz po 1szym roku. Studiowalem tak, _nie_ polecam.

----------

## largo3

@Dagger: Co masz na myśli? Chodzi Ci o lubelską Politechnikę czy ogólnie o politechniki?

----------

## mentorsct

POE - ja jestem z UWM. Przychodz człowieku na UMW do Olsztyna. Juwenalia Olsztyńskie są najlepsze w Polsce, kadra ucząca też nie jest zła. Polecam.

----------

## Poe

w sumie, to wyjaśni się niemal wszystko w poniedziałek, jak będą w końcu wyniki z matur...

----------

## mistix

Powodzenia obyś się dostał tam gdzie chcesz ;] A politechnika to nie jest tak najgorzej tzn ja osobiście na pol. śl studiuję i jest ok.

----------

## Dagger

 *largo3 wrote:*   

> @Dagger: Co masz na myśli? Chodzi Ci o lubelską Politechnikę czy ogólnie o politechniki?

 

Chodzi mi o Lubelska Politechnike.

----------

## Poe

i jak wrażenia po dzisiejszych wynikach? też ogółem kiepskie wyniki? dziś byłem zaszokowany, bardzo niskie wyniki u niemal wszystkich. z polskiego jestem zadowolony, 88% z rozsz. nie jest zle, ale WOSem jestem ciut podłamany, bo tylko 56 (rozsz), ale pocieszam się tym, że większość ludzi, których się ptałem miało z rozsz. z wosu ~50, bo w tym roku był wyjątkowo 'dziki'. mozecie popytać znajomych jak to bylo w waszych okręgach z wosem?

----------

## n0rbi666

Znajoma : angielski - 75, polski-60, wos, 76

----------

## Poe

ale wos na rozszerzeniu?

----------

## lukas16

Ściągnij sobie sprawozdanie z CKE: http://www.cke.edu.pl/images/stories/08_wyn/sprawozdanie_ogolne.pdf  pod koniec są tabelki z przedziałami wyników i % osób którzy taki wynik uzyskali.

----------

## mentorsct

Te wyniki to i tak o kant d... Na uczelniach wyższych czy też wyzszych technicznych jest tak ze teraz biorą każdego. Bo uczelnie mają kontrakty ze za każdego nowego studenta dostają dotacje. Dotacja jest jednorazowa, więc jak przychodzi sesja zimowa to jest siekana. Wiem jak u mnie było na roku. Pierwsze wykłady 170 osób a przyszła sesja zioma na 1 roku zostało 130, sesja letnia 107, teraz jest rok 4 od października a kierunku 78 osób  :Smile: 

----------

## one_and_only

To zależy od uczelni, u nas po 2 latach ze 115 zostało jakieś 105-110. Ale to pewnie dlatego, że nie "brali każdego".

----------

## mentorsct

To jeszcze też zależy kto w jakim celu przychodzi na studia? Uczyć sie, czy studiować, lub trzecia możliwość imprezować.

----------

## unK

Jest jeszcze chyba czwarta, pt. "dostanę zaświadczenie dla wku i spadam" ;)

----------

## mentorsct

unK - ta czwarta opcja to Ci powiem ze na krótką mete. Bo jak dostaniesz papier i poślesz do WKU a Cie wywalą lub sam zrezygnujesz, uczelnia przesyła świstek do WKU ze juz nie jesteś studentem. Taka trochę konfidentka ale tak jest niestety.

----------

## n0rbi666

 *Poe wrote:*   

> ale wos na rozszerzeniu?

 

Wszystko rozszerzone - kujonka  :Razz: 

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

 *mentorsct wrote:*   

> unK - ta czwarta opcja to Ci powiem ze na krótką mete. Bo jak dostaniesz papier i poślesz do WKU a Cie wywalą lub sam zrezygnujesz, uczelnia przesyła świstek do WKU ze juz nie jesteś studentem. Taka trochę konfidentka ale tak jest niestety.

 

No i co z tego? To na zimową na jedną uczelnię, w lutym na nabór letni na inną  :Smile:  i da się.

----------

## mentorsct

TBH the lolmaker - chyba jak już ktoś lubi kombinować. To nawet ja jak mnie nazwała pani w lo od niemca "największy kombinator" nie poszedł bym na takie coś. Jak już coś sie zaczyna to się to kończy, rozumiem ze zawsze można źle wybrać. Ale zawsze sie wybiera to co się lubi, prawda.

----------

## TBH the lolmaker

Bo pewnie podobnie jak ja- masz wybór  :Wink: 

niektórzy są zdesperowani, a wtedy łapią się naprawdę wszystkiego.

----------

## Poe

jakby kogoś to interesowało, to na cke.edu.pl jest sprawozdanie z tegorocznych matur (czyli średnie wyniki, zdawalność itp.) okazuje się, że moje wyniki nie są takie złe  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

Marzenia związane z wrocławiem rozwiały się, na KUL się nie dostałem.... ale co za zaskoczenie, dostalem się na UMCS do Lublina na dziennikarstwo, najbardziej oblegany kierunek na tej uczelni. nie wiem jakim cudem, szczerze mówiąc. jeszcze w poniedziałek wyniki z warszawy i 21 z olsztyna, jeszcze kwestia gdzie dostanie się moja Piękna... a jak wasze rekrutacje?

----------

## unK

 *Quote:*   

> a jak wasze rekrutacje?

 

Ok, dostałem się na Informatykę na Wydziale Elektroniki na PWr.

----------

